# construction of a vac table and tests following



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

using Sean Martin's ideas on a vac table ,I re-designed it a bit and built one 28x48 in and I am showing the construction and the testing that follows
It works fine 



vac table construction and testing - YouTube


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice table! How well does it work for holding smaller pieces?


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*vac table*

You have to block off holes you are not using ,and yes it does work.
I have concluded that puck and a vac pump are the way to go but on veneer ,plastic cardboard vac table large area a work excellent
So you do need both
I really built the vac table for using a drag knife


maching out a multi use vac holdown device - YouTube


----------

